
Ask HN: Is there a “red-team-as-a-service” you recommend? - jakewins
I&#x27;m exploring pulling a red-team person permanently into a project, but can&#x27;t quite justify a full time position.<p>Does anyone have experience with employing this as a service? Thoughts and recommendations?
======
cimmanom
What do you mean by "red team"?

~~~
jakewins
A permanent function that tries to break into my systems in order to create
structural pressure to think about security.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_team](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_team)

